# Sweetcorn?:/



## Agadoo97 (Sep 29, 2012)

Ehh, this is weird but does anyone get really bad symptoms of loose stools after sweetcorn? Or is it just me..every time..if you don't what strange foods gives you bad stomachs?


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Sweet corn is a high-FODMAP food.


----------

